# I Thought Mustad Only Made Hooks?



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Mustad Does Make Terminal Fishing Gear Besides Hooks!

Mustad Fishing started in 1832 in a small town in Norway & has been selling fishing tackle & accessories since 1877. Known for pioneering the World in fishing hook sales Mustad products now range from lures to jigs & flies, fishing line to plugging/popping necessities as well as other terminal tackle.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

You're confusing "making" with "selling". 

They contract a lot of that out to factories, mostly in China. Though I suspect they have their shirts made in even cheaper countries than China.


----------



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

My Mustad supplies come straight from the factory in The Dominican Republic direct. Takes 1 day by UPS.


----------

